# 1963 Flamboyant Red 24" Schwinn Varsity.



## Schwinn499 (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's one you don't see every day. Well, any day, for me at least. I've never seen another early 60s 24" Varsity. This little bike is very cool. Nov. 63 serial, so I'm thinking the sprint shifters and rear derailleur are original as 64 was the start of the sprint equipped bikes and this bike is such a late in the year build. Anyhow, a very bitchen bike at the least. Big shout out to one of my best buds Brian (IslandSchwinn) on this one, as usual, supporting my good habits. Much appreciated dude.

Id love to know of any others any one has seen or has pics of.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2017)

Interesting transition piece.   What a cool little wall hanger too!

What saddle is it wearing and what's inscribed on the front derailleur? I'm also curious about the Nov day on the serial. The earliest 24 incher I've seen was a Lime 64.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 8, 2017)

Dropout stamp dates 11/18/63. Front derailleur is a Huret 600. Saddle is a ideal 39 that I had and put on it cause the scale works well. The bike had a pretty beat up Efkade tourist saddle on it when a I got it. It also had a left over front fender bracket on the fork so it had fenders at some point. Possibly was originally a tourist? But does not explain the bars and pedals. Who knows...sure is cool tho.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 8, 2017)

Lots can happen in 53 years.now to find a set of fenders just for kicks.interesting it had the correct pie plate and freewheel.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Makes a great lil downhill racer too


----------

